# Would you go for RX100 series' older models in 2018?



## SilviaF (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, beautiful people 
I am here to ask you a few questions about the Sony RX100 camera series and the potential of older models to compete with newer models in other series/brands.
I am not looking for cameras with super powers but I am quite convinced I'll go for a RX100 camera for the quality-to-size ratio.
Now, I have recently found a second-hand RX100M1 at around €200 and my question is: Is there any better camera out there I could buy with the same budget or would this model still rule?
Looking forward to your tips guys!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 6, 2018)

What are you looking to photograph and what is your budget range? Someone who photographs people for instance may want a shorter zoom range with a wider aperture while someone who shoots (I just bought the rx100 m6) nature and sports with some people missed in May want more zoom than aperture and better auto focus.


----------



## SilviaF (Aug 6, 2018)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> What are you looking to photograph and what is your budget range? Someone who photographs people for instance may want a shorter zoom range with a wider aperture while someone who shoots (I just bought the rx100 m6) nature and sports with some people missed in May want more zoom than aperture and better auto focus.



Thanks so much for your reply. I appreciate your help. 
However, I have just found a second-hand RX100M2 in perfect conditions at €240. Super-deal.
Thank you anyways!


----------

